# My Fish...



## fishcakey (May 7, 2011)

My fish looks unhealthy, and I rarely ever see him move around. He always is in the corner of the tank and never seems to move. Not even for food. Although, he is alive, and he has been doing this for about a year. I have a picture of him if that might help figure out what is wrong with him.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

maybe he just likes it there. Striped Raphael cats are famous hiders


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Whats the water testing?


----------

